# "Plastik"-Tentakel



## ahrensnet (27. März 2002)

Nabend!
Wie kann ich eine Tentakel in dem Stil vom dem "com" Text machen??
Kommt mir jetz bitte nicht mit brushen!!  
Wäre cool, wenn ihr es selber mal testen könnten und ein Beispiel zeigt. D.a.n.k.e.


----------



## nanda (27. März 2002)

versuch´s mal mit den tentakel-tuts von roubouk-design (mit brushen) oder von 666-hellish (ohne brushen, aber mit radieren in verbindung mit dem glasrohr-tutorial).

vielleicht hat noch jemand ein tut, bei dem alles automatisch und ohne manuellem gefummel abläuft. gäääähnn


----------



## Saesh (27. März 2002)

> vielleicht hat noch jemand ein tut, bei dem alles automatisch und ohne manuellem gefummel abläuft. gäääähnn



das wäre ja schon wieder nen plugin. aber wer arbeitet denn schon mit sowas.
macht doch richtig spaß mit den altbewährten mitteln was nettes zu schaffen!


----------



## subzero (27. März 2002)

moin leutz...


> vielleicht hat noch jemand ein tut, bei dem alles automatisch und ohne manuellem gefummel abläuft. gäääähnn



ich glaub das wäre genau das richtige für einige... 
äähm..zu den tentakeln...robouk-tenk-tut is ein gutes tut...allerdings..wieso willst du nich brushen..??

is eine die keewlsten sachen von die große welt...

weil...da musse nämlich selber mal was "malen" und nich nur formen ziehen, technicken anwenden...der erste schritt zur selbständigkeit...


----------



## ahrensnet (27. März 2002)

Brushen is nich so mein ding...  
naja, danke für tipps, werd mal rumprobieren.
klappt schon.


----------



## Yasemin (27. März 2002)

Mal ne Frage zu dem Brushe, will da jetzt kein eigenes Topic aufmachen:

Ich bin ziemlich untalentiert im Freihandzeichnen und nun wollte ich wissen, ob das brushen einfach nur übung ist, oder ob man da wirklich talent dazu braucht? Wie ist eure Erfahrung?


----------



## Christoph (27. März 2002)

reine übungssache... das problem das ich immer hatte war, dass ich immer mir 100% Deckkraft brushte=> das kann nichts werden... mit 5 oder 10% brushen! villeicht noch modi dazu und dann is es ganz easy


----------



## TheVirus (27. März 2002)

Talent ist der Falsche ausdruck. Ein wenig Gefühl fürs Bevealing muss man schon haben, sonst weiss man nicht wie man das angehen soll! Ansonsten hat Hochi recht.

Wenn man allerdings wahres Zeichentalent hat dann bekommt man mit der Brush sehr geiles Zeug hin!

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## ahrensnet (27. März 2002)

toll, jetz muss ich photoshop auch noch gefühle zeigen!


----------



## nanda (27. März 2002)

@yasemin
es kommt immer darauf an, ob du ein ganzes bild bzw. einen bildausschnitt zeichnen willst oder die zeichenwerkzeuge lediglich für zwecke der retusche oder sonstiger optimierung eines bildes verwendest. 

übung ist grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt. aber die qualität eines von natur aus begnadeten zeichners wird man wohl nur schwer erreichen können. es ist schwer aber nicht ausgeschlossen. es kommt auch entscheidend darauf an, wie deine übungen aussehen. meistens scheitert es beim zeichnen an einem fehlenden verständnis für proportionen sowie am räumlichen vorstellungsvermögen. das nachzeichnen von vorlagen (portraits und stilleben) sollte ein wesentlicher bestandteil der übungen sein. 

auf jeden fall hilft ein grafiktablett ungemein. um ein gefühl für die ganze sache zu bekommen, sollte man auf die arbeit mit bleistift und papier nicht verzichten.


----------



## Yasemin (27. März 2002)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, mit diesen Aussagen kann ich schon mal was anfangen.

Da ich nicht völlig frei bin von räumlichen Vorstellungsvermögen, werd ich mich jetzt mal dransetzen und das ausprobiern.


----------



## subzero (27. März 2002)

jo gefühle sind wichtig vorallem in ps...
ne is voll die übungs sache...am einfachsten erst mit den weichen dingern anfangen..


----------



## freekazoid (27. März 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

von mir aus gesehen ist das brushen schon ne ziemlich steile sache, wenn man's denn mal im griff hat.
meistens musst du dir beim brushen ja überlegen woher das licht kommt - was nicht immer einfach darzustellen ist.
ich persönlich finde brushen mit der maus völlig unhantlich und mühsam. ein grafiktablett wäre da wohl schon eher angesagt.


----------



## ahrensnet (27. März 2002)

ich will ja nich meckern, aber ich wollte eigentlich wissen WIE GENAU man eine tentakel in "dem" style macht und nich wie man richtig brushed, dazu gibt es schon genügend tuts und posts! hat denn keiner mal selber ausprobiert ob er selber es so hinbekommt wie ich es gerne hätte!?


----------



## Saesh (27. März 2002)

> Mal ne Frage zu dem Brushe, will da jetzt kein eigenes Topic aufmachen:


wenn das so weiter geht mit dieser diskussion, kann dann bitte einer doch nen neues topic aufmachen. 
sonst wird dieser ganze thread nur unnötig unübersichtlich.

danke!


----------



## Saesh (27. März 2002)

@ahren:
wenn du die tuts, die nanda dir gegeben hat kombinierst, dann kommst du exakt auf dein ergebnis.
man kann doch wohl von jemanden erwarten, dass er den rest selber kann?!


----------



## ahrensnet (27. März 2002)

hätte ja sein können, dass jemand sich denkt "hmm, dass probier ich auch mal aus". sorry, dass ich euch damit überfordert habe. kommt nich wieder vor. reden ja sowieso alle nur übers brushen.


----------



## Mythos007 (27. März 2002)

Chellaz  ahrensnet,

nun mal langsam mit den müden Pferden ...

auch wir hier im Forum können nicht zaubern !
(auch wenn manche Grafiken wir gezaubert aussehen)

Mein Posting bezüglich brushen habe ich gelöscht
und sobald ich wieder zu Hause an meinem geliebten
Photoshop sitze - werde ich diesbezüglich auch
etwas ausprobieren - das dauert nur ebend
seine Zeit ... also be cool and st@nd by 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## ahrensnet (27. März 2002)

Juhu, ein sinnvoller Post *froihüpf* Naja, waren die Anfangs auch... :|

THX @ Mythos007 !!


----------



## Mythos007 (27. März 2002)

Chellaz ahrensnet,

so ich habe dir hier mal einen Stil erstellt...
Du brauchst nun nur noch den Text zu schreiben
und diesen Stil anwenden - danach noch nach deinen
Wünschen und Vorstellungen anpassen ... bis dann dann


----------



## ahrensnet (27. März 2002)

ok, funzt perfekt... THX!!!!


----------



## subzero (27. März 2002)

sodele..hier mit entschuldige ich meine ersten postings diesbezüglich..das ich leidr nich ganz auf dein prob eingegangen bin..wollte was machen..bin aber hunde müde...
mir fällt auf:
der lur fehlt..
der hintergrund der tenks is zu stark..
gebrushed isset besch*ssen...

aber das musste is gut  (war doch das wichtigste oder?)

hoffe es hilft..bezweilfe dies aber


----------



## subzero (27. März 2002)

mir is noch was aufgeffalen..das haben meine müden augen nicht mehr gesehn...der farb unterschied is bei der schrift viel größer....das relief scheint viel stärker dort..is bei meinen tenks nich der fall.... 

bin ein noob sorry...


----------



## ahrensnet (27. März 2002)

tja, doch nich so einfach...  
aber danke für dein bemühen, trotz der müdigkeit!!


----------

